# 1999 L35 – Left Boom Cylinder Leak



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

How difficult is it to rebuild a leaky cylinder? What is everyone’s thoughts here?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As I understand it, you need something like a come along, or forklift to separate the cylinder and ram.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the Kubota OEM loader, you will want the TL720 loader "instructions for parts books" publication 01L13. The dealer will usually get you a copy of the page covering the serial number of your loader for free, or search the net for a free copy of what is commonly called the TL720 Loader Manual.

That set of instructions along with the service manual will make resealing your loader cylinder a snap. You will need the spanner that fits the nut (head) that holds the piston and rod in the cylinder. Your regular Snap On or Matco tool truck guy will have the needed wrench, or so will most NAPA stores. They are usually an adjustable wrench with pins that fit the holes in the head.

Once the head is unscrewed standard tools will do what is needed, and unless the cylinder is internally rusted the ram and piston will pull right out. As stated by Hoodoo Valley, it is sometimes necessary to "persuade" the piston and rod out of the cylinder using something to mechanically pull the assembly out of the cylinder housing. I usually just use a fitting and compressed air, but you have to be careful using air pressure or the piston and rod can blow out like an arrow and hurt someone.


----------



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> If you have the Kubota OEM loader, you will want the TL720 loader "instructions for parts books" publication 01L13. The dealer will usually get you a copy of the page covering the serial number of your loader for free, or search the net for a free copy of what is commonly called the TL720 Loader Manual.
> 
> That set of instructions along with the service manual will make resealing your loader cylinder a snap. You will need the spanner that fits the nut (head) that holds the piston and rod in the cylinder. Your regular Snap On or Matco tool truck guy will have the needed wrench, or so will most NAPA stores. They are usually an adjustable wrench with pins that fit the holes in the head.
> 
> Once the head is unscrewed standard tools will do what is needed, and unless the cylinder is internally rusted the ram and piston will pull right out. As stated by Hoodoo Valley, it is sometimes necessary to "persuade" the piston and rod out of the cylinder using something to mechanically pull the assembly out of the cylinder housing. I usually just use a fitting and compressed air, but you have to be careful using air pressure or the piston and rod can blow out like an arrow and hurt someone.


Thanks for your reply! I do have that manual ( https://www.mytractorforum.com/303-kubota-tractor-manuals/100611-kubota-tl720-loader-manual.html), but I am still trying to figure out which kit seal I need. I have two choices according to the two pages marked 10 and 11. The only thing I can figure out is different is the two pages for 10 have S.No.>=24075 at the top and for the 11 pages, it has S.No.>=24076. In any event, it is showing 75554-63400 & 75554-64600, respectively, for their part numbers. Also, do you have any idea the size of the spanner wrench I need?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The placement of the tool holes on the head will tell the tool guy. Measure them. Or, since you will be going to the dealer anyway for a complete seal kit, once you determine your serial number, just get the wrench there. I do nor recommend ordering hydraulic cylinder seal kits off the Internet, unless you like to throw your money away when you get the wrong one or find a seal that was bent in shipping ruining the entire kit. Use your Kubota dealer's parts counter expertise and assistance.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You should install the whole seal kit. If you take it apart your self pay attention to the way the seals directions they are in. It would be good to take pictures of the way it comes apart. But if you are not sure take to a dealer and have them do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> The placement of the tool holes on the head will tell the tool guy. Measure them. Or, since you will be going to the dealer anyway for a complete seal kit, once you determine your serial number, just get the wrench there. I do nor recommend ordering hydraulic cylinder seal kits off the Internet, unless you like to throw your money away when you get the wrong one or find a seal that was bent in shipping ruining the entire kit. Use your Kubota dealer's parts counter expertise and assistance.


I tend to agree and will stop by and pick up the parts and see if they can give me a heads up on the wrench size too!


----------

